# DNS query updates from dhcpd to dnsmaq

## MarkYork

Hello folks,

I have been trying to configure a DNS caching server on my local network using dnsmasq. I was able to implement a caching server for external queries, but not able to get the DNS hostname updates coming from the dhcpd server.

My dnsmaq.conf:

-------------------------------------------------

strict-order

dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases

log-queries

-------------------------------------------------

My dhcpd.conf:

-------------------------------------------------

default-lease-time 600;

max-lease-time 7200;

ddns-update-style interim;

authoritative;

log-facility local7;

subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 10.0.0.10 10.0.0.100;

  option routers 10.0.0.1;

  option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1;

}

-------------------------------------------------

Any guesses?

----------

## truc

AFAIK there is no such mechanism as dns update builtin dnsmasq *but* if you also use dnsmasq as the dhcpd on you LAN, then, you'll have hostname<-> resolution (at least for dhcp client sending their hostname)

----------

## MarkYork

Thanks truc for the reply!

I needed to confirm if such mechanism existed on dnsmasq.

Now, how can I get hostname resolution with dhcpd? is it the only why by setting a BIND dns server?

----------

## truc

If you really have to stick with dhcpd(do you?), then you'll have to use a NS supporting dns updates, bind is one of those.

----------

